# First Time Forum User



## witmeken (Dec 13, 2011)

This is my first time using a forum, so I may be a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Welcome

You will fit right in 

===



witmeken said:


> This is my first time using a forum, so I may be a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## chipgreen (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Ken welcome to the forum


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ken


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

You have come to the most friendly and most knowledgeable forum out there. Sure glade to have you on board, and remember the only stupid question is the one unasked.

Welcome again Ken


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

G'Day Ken,

Welcome from the centre of Aust.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Welcome! from France.


----------



## sparky the wood worker (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking for a manual for my Sears Craftsman Model # 315.17370 router with table. Any and help with this would be greatly appreciated....................... Bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome*



sparky the wood worker said:


> Looking for a manual for my Sears Craftsman Model # 315.17370 router with table. Any and help with this would be greatly appreciated....................... Bill


Welcome to the forum, Bill.

I cannot see one in our database, maybe someone has one?


----------

